# Snow Tiger Kung Fu ???



## Ninjutsu18 (Apr 14, 2004)

There is Dojo in my city that offers " Snow Tiger Kung Fu ". I am very interested in this and plan on sitting in on one of the classes in the next few weeks, but I have a few questions: What is "Snow Tiger" Kung Fu? Is it a different type of Tiger Kung Fu? What does this style offer? I would also like to know what I should look for, while sitting in on the classes. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 15, 2004)

I've personally never heard of "snow" tiger kung fu. I imagine its probably a close derivitive of tiger style. I would be a little skeptical going in having never heard of it, but that really doesn't mean anything neccessarily.

What to look for. Look for students who understand the techniques. Look for an instructor who teaches the classes, not relying completely on a student instructor. If it doesn't seem like anyone is having fun, leave. Don't get me wrong, it should be very gruling, but not tortorous. Ask questions, they should understand the applications to what they are doing. You may not know much about the system, but look at how they perform, is it sloppy, slow, shakey? Look for tight, crisp flowing movements. The best thing is to just be polite and ask questions. Talk to the instructor (sifu) as well as students if you can. ASK ABOUT LINEAGE!

7sm


----------



## RHD (Apr 15, 2004)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I've personally never heard of "snow" tiger kung fu. I imagine its probably a close derivitive of tiger style. I would be a little skeptical going in having never heard of it, but that really doesn't mean anything neccessarily.
> 
> What to look for. Look for students who understand the techniques. Look for an instructor who teaches the classes, not relying completely on a student instructor. If it doesn't seem like anyone is having fun, leave. Don't get me wrong, it should be very gruling, but not tortorous. Ask questions, they should understand the applications to what they are doing. You may not know much about the system, but look at how they perform, is it sloppy, slow, shakey? Look for tight, crisp flowing movements. The best thing is to just be polite and ask questions. Talk to the instructor (sifu) as well as students if you can. ASK ABOUT LINEAGE!
> 
> 7sm



Oh Boy...Here we go again...

Okay folks, spend a little time doing researchbefore checking out any kung fu school.  Frauds rely on the ignorance of the general public.  Educate yourself, and then you'll have some idea of what you're looking at.  7* gives good advice.

Let me jsut say a few thihgs about tiger based styles.  They will primarily utilize tiger claw hand positions.  They will use more hands than feet.  They will not have: round house kicks, spinning hook kicks, boxing jabs.  They will emphasize low, solid footwork and stances.  There will not be any bouncing on the balls of the feet.  There will be an emphasis on standing grappling and chin na techniques.  There will be an emphasis on body conditioning and claw strength development.
Mike


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 15, 2004)

RHD said:
			
		

> Oh Boy...Here we go again...
> 
> Okay folks, spend a little time doing researchbefore checking out any kung fu school.  Frauds rely on the ignorance of the general public.  Educate yourself, and then you'll have some idea of what you're looking at.  7* gives good advice.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Ninjutsu18 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey, thanks for all the help and information.:asian:


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 15, 2004)

RHD said:
			
		

> Oh Boy...Here we go again...
> 
> Okay folks, spend a little time doing researchbefore checking out any kung fu school. Frauds rely on the ignorance of the general public. Educate yourself, and then you'll have some idea of what you're looking at. 7* gives good advice.
> 
> ...


Very well put.

7sm


----------

